# storage: high availability/cluster



## rootbert (Dec 15, 2018)

Hey guys,

I plan to get rid of some linux servers, I am still evaluating the possibilities.

Basically I want to use 2 machines in a cluster with manual failover. I had this setup with linux and drbd ( HAST equivalent, but can do more stuff) - hosting various containers and VMs. On hardware failure, I manually promoted the underlying devices to being master and then started the containers or VMs on the second machine. (manual failover is fast enough, we had weird problems with pacemaker -  most important is that the dataset was in sync)

I have various questions in my head ...
What is the best way to achieve this in FreeBSD? HAST? - how is the performance? Glusterfs and ceph seem not very well supported, maybe moosefs? How about NFS - is there a clustered mode? iSCSI? Anyone with a production scenario? ggated? gmultipath? Also read about the BeAst setup - is this production ready? How can it be secured over an unsafe network without too much performance loss - ggated/iscsi/HAST don't provide encryption? (stunnel? openvpn? or a means of having a fast in-kernel vpn with pre-shared keys?)

Any ideas, suggestions, experiences are highly appreciated - also other ideas or possible solutions. Thanks


----------



## Datapanic (Dec 16, 2018)

It can be done with net/pacemaker, net-mgmt/crmsh and net/glusterfs but setting it up is complicated.  I have done it on FreeBSD_11.2-RELEASE.


----------



## rootbert (Dec 16, 2018)

Ok thanks. How is the performance?


----------



## Giteh (Sep 9, 2020)

Are there any updates on that issue?


----------



## Mjölnir (Sep 9, 2020)

Have a look at vermaden's FreeBSD Cluster with Pacemaker and Corosync.  You can insert https://vermaden.wordpress.com/feed/ into your RSS feed reader, e.g. _KDE Kontact's Akregator_.


----------



## Lamia (Sep 9, 2020)

mjollnir said:


> Have a look at vermaden's FreeBSD Cluster with Pacemaker and Corosync.  You can insert https://vermaden.wordpress.com/feed/ into your RSS feed reader, e.g. _KDE Kontact's Akregator_.


I dropped it in the Nextcloud rss reader but hardly check it among others. Is there still so much interest in rss today as other apps are competing for our attention?


----------

